# Happy Christmas everybody!



## 52paul (Sep 13, 2009)

Have a Joyful Christmas everyone, and may Santa Claus bring you everything on your list!










What is on your Christmas list?

Paul


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Happy Christmas!!!! * Hoping Santa knows good music when he hears it and delivers


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

dmg said:


>


Steve Martin is one talented man. Make sure you post a review when you give it a listen.

My Christmas music list is too long to post but it includes Klaus Schulze, Brian Eno, Don Cherry, Glenn Branca, Sleep, Frank Zappa, Steve Hillage, Wes Montgomery, Popol Vuh and plenty of classical stuff too.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

My Christmas list? Some money so I can get music that nobody would know to get for me. Some Dowland, Holmboe, Nielsen, Part, Saeverud, and Tubin. And maybe some Mahler and Sibelius. And possibly Bruckner as well, but that's pushing it.

Yeah, eclassical.com is pretty awesome...


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah have a great Christmas everybody!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------

